# I bought a chuck...



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Link

NOVA 48111 1-Inch 8TPI Direct Thread Precision Midi Wood Turning Chuck

I bought this chuck this past May on Amazon. The problem is, is doesn't fit on my threads. Am I missing something? It says it is a 1"x8 tpi, but it's not threaeing on. Is it only for use with certain models? Can I get an insert that will make it work? Or just sell it? It's past the return date so I'm out of luck on that....


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 29, 2016)

Looking at your link, seems a lot of people had the same issue with that chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 29, 2016)

What type of lathe do you have? If you look at the comments on the Amazon link, somebody with a Jet I think said it didn't fit theirs either, even with an adapter. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a rikon 70-100


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 29, 2016)

ok, silly question I'm sure, but have you checked the threads on the chuck to make sure there are no burrs or damage that would prevent it from threading onto your spindle?


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 29, 2016)

One of the reviews says he's running it on the same lathe rip. Have you looked into the threads to see if something is wonky?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Don't know about the adapter...




> Chinese knockoff.
> ByDonnaLynn O.on May 19, 2016
> 
> This is not an actual NOVA chuck but a common china-made chuck. It's sold under the PSI name as part # CUG3418CCX and is cheaper with more accessories. ALso available from other vendors here.
> ...






> _out of 5 stars_Did not fit a 1-8TPI thread
> ByAmazon Customeron March 9, 2016
> 
> I bought this chuck for a Jet 1221 Lathe. The Head stock is 1-8TPI. The chuck I received did not fit this lathe. After some serious consideration, I bought the adapter after talking to the company rep. $26 dollars later and I now have a chuck and an adapter that doesn't fit the Jet Lathe.





What I don't understand is a lot of the customers had no issues with it, while others can't make it fit. 1 x 8tpi is 1 x 8tpi it should fit if properly threaded.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2016)

This may be your problem...



> _3.0 out of 5 stars_Wrong mount
> ByHeatheron February 18, 2014
> Verified Purchase
> It's a fine chuck, but I ordered the 1 inch 8 tpi version, and they sent me the "insert version" so I had to buy the extra insert that is actually 1" 8 tpi.




If all else fails...



> *From the Manufacturer*
> NOVA 48111 Precision Midi Wood Turning Chuck 1-Inch 8TPI Direct Thread is a smaller 4 Jaw self centering chuck that minimizes loads on small lathe spindles and bearings, suitable for smaller Wood lathes with up to 12-Inch swing. With unique NOVA features such as Auto Stop, Copper composite Jaw Slides, Woodworm Screw and 2-Inch Jaws as standard, this chuck is fully featured. The quick two handle operation makes it ideal for fast production turning of smaller pieces. Takes the same accessory range as other NOVA Chucks. Direct threaded 1-Inch 8TPI RH. Designed by the innovators of the 4 Jaw Chuck for wood turning, Teknatool International - since 1955. *Backed by a full replacement 2-year warranty. *

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2016)

The ad you linked on Amazon does say it's "direct threaded 1 x 8tpi", but I think I'd call Teknatool and verify the part number Marc. There are other comments there that appear the insert version is being shipped for direct thread; they may have been boxed wrong at the factory. If you can find a number on the chuck, I'd give them that one. 

If in fact it's correct, and is supposed to be direct threaded, I'd send it back under warranty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Yea I saw that....definitely gonna call em up next week....


----------



## Tclem (Jul 29, 2016)

Who is chuck ? What did you buy for him or how much did you pay for chuck?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Chuck is my pet duck. He runs amuck.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 29, 2016)

I haven't used the Midi but have quite a few other Nova chucks.
The one Amazon review with the Jet 1221 may be the same as the G3 direct threaded. The Jet spindle on the 1221 is slightly different than normal.
It should fit your lathe. Does the Midi have a grub screw to tighten it to the spindle? If so it may be screwed in a little too much keeping the chuck from screwing onto the spindle.
They do not make a chuck insert for the direct threaded, 1X8 is it.... which is why most suggest going with the G3 or larger which does accept an insert.
While most jaws can be mounted on it (all except the Titan) the Midi is not rated for all jaws. Note the 45mm spigot is the heaviest rated for that chuck body.
https://www.teknatool.com/products/...nloads/Min-Max Ranges Jaw Table (mm)Sep06.pdf
If you do sell it I would recommend the G3 insert style (not direct threaded; G3-D or G3-Comet) instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 29, 2016)

I use the G3 and another nova on my jet 1221


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 29, 2016)

If you can return it, I'm pretty sure i saw the G3 in the woodcraft sale flier for $99 again. I'm half tempted to sell mine, haven't turned on my lathe in months

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 29, 2016)

Also how you paid for it can help you a lot. My credit card company extends warranties big-time from the manufacturer. They Just bought me a TV that I was told to pound sand on from the manufacturer. Filled out a couple forms and got a 600 dollar credit on the next bill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm going to contact the company. See if they want to rectify the situation. If not...well I'll just sell it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I'm going to contact the company. See if they want to rectify the situation. If not...well I'll just sell it.




I would certainly hope that if the manufacturer can't help you rectify the problem you are having, when you do decide to sell it, you will let any prospective buyer in on the problems you had with this chuck........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 30, 2016)

Post a pic of the chuck threads please.


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 31, 2016)

According to the Teknatool/Nova product brochure, this chuck only comes as a 1" x 8tpi version. There is no "insert" version of this chuck. The Nova marketing brochure doesn't mention if this model has a thread lock-screw.

So -- if it doesn't fit your 1" x 8tpi lathe spindle, there aren't many explanations. The possibilities I can think of are:

(1) the chuck you have is not a Nova Precision Midi chuck

(2) it is, but the threads are malformed

(3) your lathe spindle has malformed threads (did your lathe come with a faceplate? If so, does that screw onto the drive spindle cleanly?)

(4) (if the chuck has a thread lock-screw) the lock-screw is interfering and preventing it from threading onto the spindle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jul 31, 2016)

I check the manual and it does show a grub screw and fiber washer (#11 & 12).
If the grub screw is threaded too far in you can not screw the chuck onto the spindle. Looking in to the chuck you may not even see the end of the grub screw as it may be protruding inside less than the depth of the threads.
Even a few x/1000 may be enough to keep it from screwing on.
http://www.teknatool.com/products/Chucks/Midi/Downloads/Mid_Chuck_Manual_Sheet_Nov07.pdf

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the same Nova Teknatool chuck threaded to 3/4" x 16 tpi.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

@Mike Mills i didn't see a screw on mine I can adjust...

here's some pix of it...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have a 1x8 threading bit to make throwaway glue ons. It's for wood. Would I ruin it if I tried to see if it will open the threads on it?


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Collar in the chuck is likely harder steel Marc. You could try it and see if it threads in, but I wouldn't force it. If you screw the threads up in the chuck, you got no warranty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

How much of that is actually threaded? I'm only counting 5 threads, at 8tpi that's barely a half inch threaded.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 31, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> How much of that is actually threaded? I'm only counting 5 threads, at 8tpi that's barely a half inch threaded.



I count 5. The more I look at it, the more I think it's not the correct threading...
5 in 1"....??


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

If there's an inch of thread it isn't right, for damn sure! That's why I asked. Want to say there is typically close to an inch of threads, and there isn't enough thread there. If you go back in Amazon comments, one guy had taken it to the local machine shop going to have threads cleaned and the machinist looked at it and told him to send it back. That might be why.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Technatool opens at 9am...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

Good news. Just got off the horn with Teknatool International, and they are going to send me out a G3! The "mechanic" said The threads on this one equal out to a 10tpi, so, that's weird. But he transferred me to the returns/sales head honcho, and we went over what was going on with this one, and he said there's certainly something wrong. Gave em all my info and he's sending out a replacement G3.and I need to send this one to them.
YAY for me....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Good news. Just got off the horn with Teknatool International, and they are going to send me out a G3! The "mechanic" said The threads on this one equal out to a 10tpi, so, that's weird. But he transferred me to the returns/sales head honcho, and we went over what was going on with this one, and he said there's certainly something wrong. Gave em all my info and he's sending out a replacement G3.and I need to send this one to them.
> YAY for me....



You'd better just have them ship the G3 directly to me for evaluation and testing to make sure it's right for you....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 1, 2016)

Glad you got it worked out. Hopefully they will send the insert style with the appropriate insert.
With the G3 you can use up to 100mm jaws where as with the Midi you are limited to 50mm.
It may have been packaged wrong also since most of the world is metric.

I was wrong about the Midi and the Jet 1221. It is the G3-Comet that you are not suppose to use with the Jet because the flat for locking the chuck on is different from other lathes. It can be used but not for reverse with the 1221.
From Rockler: _Set screw can be removed to be compatible with the Jet 1221VS. (Note: Not recommended for reversing)_
http://www.rockler.com/nova-g3-comet-ii-reversible-chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 1, 2016)

Cool Deal! Glad you got it all worked out!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

